# O&w Mechanical Digital



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Spied this on E-bay









Thought I would share it, quite intresting I thought









Expect it will fetch "silly money"









Mike

Sellers pic.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is very nice, do you think its a 'gold' case or Steel with bad lighting?


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I like it very much! Just yesterday I sent this image to Roy..you know..as an inspiration.







It would be great to see this watch in slightly larger case (at least 40mm) and with RLT logo on the dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is cool









I bet if Roy got some they`d fly out of Bridlington
















As Pavel says, I wonder if Roy could do an RLT digital similar to that?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That is very nice, do you think its a 'gold' case or Steel with bad lighting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other pics. it looks like steel/chrome looking a bit pitted


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks like chrome plate over a rather nasty base metal case









Sorry, I don't like it


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That is cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a mechanical digital, the O&W is a nice one. However, I prefer a classic jump hour/heure sautante layout with hands for minutes and seconds and an aperture for the hour. Here are a couple of examples:



















Ta

Dave


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Heres a sorna jump hour from the 70's ,started to refinish the case today as it was a right mess.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Mmmmmm.

Pugster, that Sorna dial looks great.























Show us a pic when it's finished please.

I really like watches that remind me of old petrol pumps or meter dials.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

beautiful dial! im looking forward to seeing the before n after shots too!


----------

